# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Язык программирования

## THRESHE

Голосуем кто программит на каком языке :smileflag: 
Пишем отзывы о языках обсуждаем перспективы их развития

----------


## Яр

А XML немножно не язык программирования  :smileflag: .

----------


## ohmy

И SQL тоже  :smileflag:

----------


## THRESHE

> А XML немножно не язык программирования .


 XML - Extensible Markup Language
SQL - Structured Query Language

----------


## Tigra

То, что XML это *язык* - это понятно)) Но только не программирования 
Насчет SQL еще можно посомневаться, хотя  - разве что с натяжкой и скрипом его можно назвать языком *программирования*)
Поэтому, кстати, SQL все-таки отметила в опросе))) а XML нет))

----------


## THRESHE

> То, что XML это *язык* - это понятно)) Но только не программирования


 А чего же тогда ? :smileflag:

----------


## Tigra

Сам же написал - 



> XML - Extensible Markup Language


 
расширяемый язык разметки.

----------


## Doglexx

> XML - Extensible Markup Language
> SQL - Structured Query Language


 А это язык запросов к базам данных, опять же не язык программирования. Есть язык PLPGSQL - на нём можно писать триггеры и функции по работе с БД.

----------


## pavlentus

Язык субд вообще является второстепенным по отношению к тому же си++ и ява.

----------


## KoVadim

Некоторые люди говорят, что SQL - это язык четвертого поколения (асм - первое, Паскаль, Си - функциональные - второе, Окалм, Хаскель - декларативные - третьий).
Как по мне, так это самый натуральный язык. На нём мы можем работать с данными и преобразовывать их. А вот XML - это язык описания данных. Хотя там есть некоторые методы для преобразования данных.

----------


## AmonRa

Согласен, SQL - язык программирования, но только процедурный SQL. SELECT/INSERT/UPDATE/DELETE - это еще не программирование, а манипулирование данными

----------


## roks

> Голосуем кто программит на каком языке
> Пишем отзывы о языках обсуждаем перспективы их развития


 а по какому принципу список для голосования составлялся?
почему нет Perl, JavaScript, Ruby?

----------


## traveller

Лучше было создать тему, кто какое IDE использует. ИМХО

----------


## Ull9

а я вот где то читал, что большая часть существуюшего по написана на коболе. Правда нет?
кто чего слышал.

----------


## roks

> а я вот где то читал, что большая часть существуюшего по написана на коболе. Правда нет?
> кто чего слышал.


 а мой знакомы физик-ядерщик говорит, что фортран - форевер

----------


## THRESHE

> Лучше было создать тему, кто какое IDE использует. ИМХО


 Тебе карты в руки :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

пробовал много языков и ява и с++ и висуал басик и паскаль и фортран и много чего уже не упомню.
как по мне так с++ мне больше всего нравится, нравится своей мошью. темплейты метапрограммирование, этого в других яз или нет или коряво.

----------


## THRESHE

> пробовал много языков и ява и с++ и висуал басик и паскаль и фортран и много чего уже не упомню.
> как по мне так с++ мне больше всего нравится, нравится своей мошью. темплейты метапрограммирование, этого в других яз или нет или коряво.


 Согласен Помоему вся эта суета вокруг джава не пошатнет позиции С++

----------


## Ull9

ява, УЖЕ имеет свою нишу. и оттуда ее никто не вытеснит. но писать мне лично на ней неинтересно.
кому нужен этот garbage collection? 
но это дело вкуса.

----------


## spector

Пока учу паскаль :smileflag:

----------


## anray

При GNU_SOURCE инклюдятся некоторые системные хиддеры, так что ничего удивительного. А вот отличия 3 и 4 GCC в том, что 4-й требует более строгого синтаксиса. Даже 3.3 отличается от 3.4 в некоторых случаях.

----------


## pavlentus

MiniGW Dev Studio очень хорошо скомпанована, со временем составит конекуренцию Visual Strudio, но пока отсутствует ГУИ дизайнер и приходится боловаться вручную.

----------


## pal

когда-то давно компиляторы плохо умели шаблоны или что-то еще, но совсем необязательно до сих пор ими пользоваться
с каждой новой версией остается меньше проблем, так что пользоваться не последней нет смысла

----------


## malor

> Брось ты это занятие. Это тоже самое что учить санскрит:nea: 
> Учи лучше С++ или Java


 


> 4. санскрит является основой всех индоевропейских языков. По мнению журнала Forbes, санскрит является самым удобным языком компьютерного программного обеспечения


 http://www.vedaland.ru/content/view/263/51/

----------


## THRESHE

Недавно наткнулся http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/i_am_clever/48234/ 

Может баян, но смешно  :smileflag:

----------


## anti_system

в универе учим каку, хочу самостоятельно учить VS C#08,пока что голова кругом,не знаю с чего начать((




> Недавно наткнулся http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/i_am_clever/48234/
> 
> Может баян, но смешно


 Ага встречал людей которые за плюсы могут глаз на хххх натянутьxD

----------


## glyph

Кто-то говорил про STL, мол, нафига на нем экономят? Отказываясь от STL не как раз не экономят. Часто это делается из соображений размера и быстродействия. И да, в таких случаях изобретают свой квадратноколесый велосипед. Можете поинтересоваться к требованиям к софту в медицинской промышленности: подумайте, например, про управление рентгеновским аппаратом, когда разница в миллисекунды может стоить кому-то жизни (точнее, мучительной смерти от лучевой болезни). Вообще, т.н. mission-critical приложения стремятся сделать как можно более простыми. Нет нужды объяснять, почему - поищите в интернете, ну, например, про статический анализ кода (Coverity, ага).

----------

